# Tool Lanyards



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I saw a tool caddy that slides on to the side of a folding ladder-----look like it would be useful---

It was at my plumbing supply house---sorry I didn't see a price or the name----


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Here's a few hundred of them.
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=tool+bags+for+ladders&qpvt=tool+bags+for+ladders&FORM=IGRE


----------



## JustFixItPM (May 24, 2012)

joecaption said:


> Here's a few hundred of them.
> http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=tool+bags+for+ladders&qpvt=tool+bags+for+ladders&FORM=IGRE


Thanks guys but I'm after peoples experiences using tools lanyards that hook onto you belt, not ladder bags. I use several ladders at a job, so I'm up and down different ones, hence I need to take my gear with me. I wear a tool belt which carries everything, I just want to know how people have found using lanyards as drop prevention.


----------

